# Food Safety News Fri 12/6/2019



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2019)

Food Safety News
Fri 12/6/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Unpasteurized spinach drink tied to increase of cryptosporidium cases*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 06, 2019 12:03 am Officials in Sweden are investigating a recent increase in the number of cryptosporidiosis cases. Folkhälsomyndigheten (Public Health Agency of Sweden) has linked some illnesses to one brand of an unpasteurized pre-purchased freshly pressed fruit and vegetable drink. Investigations indicate it is spinach in the drink, delivered in October, that is the source of infection but...  Continue Reading



* New Zealand cracks down on unregistered unpasteurized milk sales*
By News Desk on Dec 06, 2019 12:01 am The Ministry for Primary Industries in New Zealand has told unregistered raw drinking milk suppliers to stop sales until they comply with legal requirements. Compliance staff from the Ministry for Primary Industries (MPI) executed search warrants this past week at non-compliant raw milk suppliers in Auckland, Hawkes Bay, Manawatu, Horowhenua, Nelson, and Southland following a...  Continue Reading


* More than 2 dozen infected in outbreak at healthcare facilities*
By Coral Beach on Dec 05, 2019 07:36 pm Very little information is being released about a Salmonella outbreak among patients at four healthcare facilities in Pennsylvania. In a short advisory Dec. 5 the Pennsylvania Department of Health urged healthcare providers to watch for patients with symptoms of Salmonella infections. The advisory did not include information on what specific healthcare facilities are confirmed as...  Continue Reading



* Dried Beef Sausage recalled due to Salmonella and customer complaint*
By News Desk on Dec 05, 2019 04:19 pm A consumer complaint had spurred Ottawa-based Usine Amsellem Inc. to recall Amsellem brand Solo Chorizo because of possible Salmonella contamination. The food recall warning was issued on Dec. 4. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products. The agency did not provide...  Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 6, 2019)

Cryptosporidium, yuck...  I remember the outbreak in Milwaukee from contaminated lake water.  Immodium was like gold....  Pharmacies posted signs outside saying if the had any or not.  You couldn't get ice in your drinks when you went out.


----------

